# Let it rip



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

,
*Let it rip with these deodorizer fart pads
1 day ago

You don't have to be in elementary school to giggle at these in-underwear deodorizer fart pads. Laced with activated charcoal, these ingenious (but not particularly sexy) adhesive pads help neutralize even the most odoriferous of releases. Just think, no more embarrassing silent-but-deadlies midmeeting or blaming that noxious smell on the dog. They're surely a lifesaver for anyone suffering from intestinal issues, and they definitely beat overdosing on Chanel No. 5. We're going to spend the rest of the day wondering who's wearing one. And giggling.*


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

cute dan
i am guessing
this is you modeling them

it's just me and the dog here
so we KNOW who it is


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Dan… Funny!

Looks like a good PhotoShop job to me…

FUN!

Thank you.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

No it's been a news article for a couple of days.

My wife is going to force me to wear them to bed.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

does it come in lady sizes?


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Couldn't you just put a Dr. Scholl's Odor Eater outside your underwear to the same effect? With one set of Odor Eaters, you could treat two pairs of tidy whiteys.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Doesn't have to come in lady sizes… ladies don't fart.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Don those Odor Eater makes your butt look to big.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Yea and those Odor Eaters could do a lot of Damage if that's what they really do!!

*Karson: "My wife is going to force me to wear them to bed." I …...............................*

-------------------------------------------








-------------------------------------------

Rick


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Sweet (as in smelling)!!

I'm wondering if Matt is now sleeping in his unfinished boat?


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

They should be on the inside, that way they also offer skid mark protection.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm trying to imagine what it would be like to work on the QA team testing this product.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Dan, is that you showing off your rear end again?. 
They just introduced a carbon tax down under. They will be taxing farts next.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Laugh thanks


----------

